# How to make a FAST GOAT FAST



## HawaiiGTO5.7 (Jan 6, 2015)

Hey guys so just a couple questions I'm looking to start getting some mods for my 2004 ls1 gto. I've seen a lot of LS cars with the FAST lsxr 102 intake manifold and was wondering what your opinions were on it and maybe when along the process should I get that part. I'm really looking to build my ls1 to the max. But don't know where to start or what parts. One last question would it be possible to achieve somewhere in the 600+ hp range with an ls1? If so how? Thanks guys!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

600 HP or 600 RWHP? The only way to hit 600 RWHP is through forced induction or nitrous. Both of those would also require a lot of the basics to build a good engine. At those levels a fuel delivery system upgrade would also be needed. I answered your PM but I've copied and pasted it below incase others have the same question..

"Hi,

_The first place to start is long tube headers. They'll support the other mods you do. The second would be a decent cam and valvetrain upgrade with underdrive pulley dampener, heads would be after that with lifters. By that time you'll need bigger injectors. Because now there are so many other places to go like suspension and drivetrain (clutch or stall, drive shaft, axle stubs and halfshafts), better exhaust to support the heads/cam and brakes to make it stop. The FAST is one of the last things with a 100mm MAF to max out power. That will gain 15-25 RWHP and is the last thing I did to my LS1._"


----------



## FMFC motorsports (Mar 21, 2015)

Add another fuel pump, bigger injectors and a d1-c procharger and u you'll be good!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Just "adding power" to this car doesn't make it good to go.


----------



## dHLOL (Apr 29, 2015)

svede1212 said:


> Just "adding power" to this car doesn't make it good to go.


Agreed...


----------

